# Daddy’s rocker



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't paint it for 2 reasons, I hate to see nice wood painted and poly will wear a LOT better than any paint will.

I also have an old rocker with sentimental value. My grandmother bought it at an estate sale when I was born so my mother could rock me in it. I remember it being painted red then black/gold. Somewhere along the line it got stripped, refinished and upholstered. It does creak a little but that rocker isn't going anywhere anytime soon!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Which fabric are you using the palm trees or the other? The other one with the cording looks
great...did you just make it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Which fabric are you using the palm trees or the other? The other one with the cording looks
> great...did you just make it?


Palm tree is new light fabric. Made the fabric with cording 25 yrs ago. At that time I wrapped the foam in batting and covered it with muslin. Now I just want to be done with it quicker. 

To get thinner cushion I could glue 2 thin pc’s of foam together. Wish foam came in more sizes.

the back is temporarily wrapped just so I could decide if I liked it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There is no easy fix...you’ll get a better outcome if you use batting and foam. 
If you don’t build it up enough - by the time you pull it tight to staple it - it’ll be flat like a pancake.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We did our dining room chairs the way you want to do yours. We built up the heck out of them with both batting and foam...After pulling them tight to staple underneath it flattened
out considerably. The chair has the same cut out corners that your wood piece has.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> We did our dining room chairs the way you want to do yours. We built up the heck out of them with both batting and foam...After pulling them tight to staple underneath it flattened
> out considerably. The chair has the same cut out corners that your wood piece has.
> View attachment 630352
> View attachment 630353


Love that fabric and the back. Do you spray with Fabric Scotch Guard when finished?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, no scotch guard spray...We did these at least 10 years ago...just vacuum them
It upholstery weight velour. It wears like iron. I actually wanted the whole thing in the 
tan fabric, but didn’t have enough....just enough for the two arm chairs front and back.
The other chairs do not have upholstered backs, they have cain backs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> No, no scotch guard spray...We did these at least 10 years ago...just vacuum them
> It upholstery weight velour. It wears like iron. I actually wanted the whole thing in the
> tan fabric, but didn’t have enough....just enough for the two arm chairs front and back.
> The other chairs do not have upholstered backs, they have cain backs.
> View attachment 630359


Couldn’t have been easy putting that welting around the back. Looks magnificent!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, how are you doing your back? Do you have a backer board? 
The welt on my chair backs is hot glued on top of the face stapled fabric.
This is the way it’s done...before hot glue, you had to use Elmer’s glue
with temporary tacks to hold it in place until the glue dried.
There is also welting on the bottom of the seat...it’s put on before the seat
slips down.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The bottom welt shows up better on this chair...
after you staple your fabric on...you then staple the welt along the edge.
It gives it the professional look.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks, how are you doing your back? Do you have a backer board?
> The welt on my chair backs is hot glued on top of the face stapled fabric.
> This is the way it’s done...before hot glue, you had to use Elmer’s glue
> with temporary tacks to hold it in place until the glue dried.
> ...


Caining. Thats what this rocker had. The back, 25 yrs ago, I hemmed thr fabric....wrapped it around then hand stitched it in back. Last week I bought a Square of stiff foam like stuff at Joannes, trimmed it then inserted it in the back for padding. The old fabric is taunt and secure so I’m leaving it and covering it with new palm fabric.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the finished rocker. I’m sure you treasure your rocker. 
We have a small folding antique rocker that dates back at least 112 years. We upholstered
it several times through the years. I treasure it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover - I'm wondering if the fabric is too thin for cording? It's a lovely design. I don't really know why I say that except boning is somewhat similar & it doesn't work as well on thin fabrics.





__





Why Choose Cushions with Welting? | Cushion Source Blog


If you were of nobility in the Middle Ages, you would own a chair with welted cushion, and it would have been exquisite. In the Spanish Court, only the honored were permitted to sit in chairs that featured elaborately decorated cushions with welting. And in France, the most privileged were...



www.cushionsource.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - I'm wondering if the fabric is too thin for cording? It's a lovely design. I don't really know why I say that except boning is somewhat similar & it doesn't work as well on thin fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nik, exactly! but a thought just occurred to me. Maybe I can do a small practice area on a scrap of fabric first.


----------

